# Living in Hiroshima



## gpnrunxm

Hi everybody!  I have moved to Hiroshima a little over a month and a half ago, and would like to meet up with some Americans, Canadians, Irish, British, Australians, New Zealanders that live around here! A little bit about me, my name is Eric, I'm American but I lived in Europe for 3 and a half years before coming here, and I work at Lang.  So meet up for a beer and fun! :spit: Cheers!


----------



## misty112

Hi! Im about 45 minutes car ride from Hiroshima. I just got here not too long ago myself.
I'd like to meet others as welll


----------



## gpnrunxm

Cool! Where are you from? Have you been to Hiroshima?



misty112 said:


> Hi! Im about 45 minutes car ride from Hiroshima. I just got here not too long ago myself.
> I'd like to meet others as welll


----------



## ChristinaFr

I will also be coming to Hiroshima soon! I will be teaching English at an elementary school! I have a few questions, though- will 90,000 yen a month be enough to feed me and take care of utilities in Hiroshima? My rent will be provided... Thanks!


----------



## dokilis

Not sure if you guys are still in Hiroshima, but hello  I live here, too.


----------

